# what kind of flowerhorns are these



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

first fish is a fh or somesort of mix not sure ut mainly reddish color to body slight green stripes an fh markings eyes are usually bright beautiful blue an chage to gold green an blue on fins about 4 inches max.


























not sure what kind of flowerhorn this oine is?


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

I know flowerhorns are tuff. but the 1 in the African tank looks like it is having some issues. I suggest to move it to its own tank. So it can get better and color up more.

And is that a Fontosa in the african tank? you do realize there a special cichlid. They don't speak same langauge as other cichlids. So they constantly will get into fights with anything but there own species.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

they all actually are fine the fh is dominant but not aggresvie to chase the fh in the african tank is

very colorful just a crappy photo it dims it down

on the color an shades it dark but has a weird redish green face an a redish toned body with

blueish green all over its fins ill try to get a better shot of its coloring. and the 2nd fh is in its own

tank i have been feeding it hikari an he color is getting better an is growing .

al;so the fronts are both fine nice blue an lack and still juvies so all is wel for the time being i

feed them through out thee day so there is no aggression due to beung cintent with food .


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

first one doesn't even look like a flowerhorn... just a random hybrid.

second one is a Zhen Zhu.

not really sure why he mentioned the first one looking in bad shape, fins and fine and body has no scratches... could use to eat more but thats it...


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

yea the first onÃ© was věry shy at first but thats why i tossed it in with the africans now i can even pět the fish.

its věry colorful bright blue eyes and at times when near its cave its cute how it attempts to bite me. so i just pull away build up its confidence.

bought it for $15-18 an was told fh trimac crossbreed? at vets pets .

either way love the fish .

an then 2nd fish what is the diff between the zz and and red dragon seen some some red dragons that look exactly the same ?


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

gage said:


> first one doesn't even look like a flowerhorn... just a random hybrid.
> 
> second one is a Zhen Zhu.
> 
> not really sure why he mentioned the first one looking in bad shape, fins and fine and body has no scratches... could use to eat more but thats it...


Im sure its abnormaly sized eyes would indicate some form of stuned growth. I would also say disproportional body but its a flowerhonr. I got the impression this fish is stunted.

Im sure its not his fault. Probely bought it that way. But it doesn't have to stay that way.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

well im hoping it grows its color changes soo fast when i bought it the color wass dull an light then i dropped it in my tank an within 10 minutes a nice red an the fh spots started to color up right away an quite noticeably. my camphone is such poor quality of the fish an its color if seenin person very beautiful.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Lancerlot said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > first one doesn't even look like a flowerhorn... just a random hybrid.
> ...


to me it looks like someones attempt at making there own... however, because I see there appears to be Vieja blood (looking at the greenish pearls) it could pass as a low grade Kamfa.

My opinion is to call it a hybrid unless it starts to appear more as a flowerhorn as it grows, like I said, I know flowerhorns are hybrids and I know they all look different, but this does not appear like anything more then random hybrid to me.

saying that, it is difficult to distinguish between random hybrid and flowerhorn without knowing the background of the breeding... so you can't really take anyones word for it as really you will never know, you can likely call it what you want and no one would argue


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looking at the pictures a second time, it almost appears like it is a Vieja x flowerhorn... it has a rounded head which in hybrids generally points to Vieja blood, along with those types of pearls.

of course, no way to be sure, and as I stated if it were my fish I'd just call it a hybrid, but could be a flowerhorn Vieja cross.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

Well i greatly appreciate all the responses an opinions i was just trying to get a little clue on the fish an if you guys say vieja ill consider it a poss but i hope it forms a actuall body shape an shows off a bit more of its species...
thanks guys....


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hehe, Vieja crossed with something else in the Amphilophus family, it ain't no pure Vieja.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

oh i know not a pure it def has the fh look to it but just a weird body an face has a dominance in tank has a beautiful coloring up in person to see but camera doesnt do it justice 
well ill show updates on any changes to it see how it turns out thanks everyone.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

a little better set of photos on the "vieja fh crossbreed hybrid unknown mixed cichlid" :lol:

now you can really see the color alot better but still not getting its true beauty in the pics


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Kind of looks like it has a parrot face/mouth.
Love the colors.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

thwe fish is like one of those cars with a paint job that is purle then all of a sudden green..lol but its

a great fish i threw my adult auratus back in the afr juvie tank an thinkng da*n he is gunna beat up

my hybrid but luckily its already established dominance an is comfortable enough to dominate the

male so the tanks working out perfect :thumb: its aonly about3.5-4 inches or so. an the vcolor on

thios fish are amazing it changes soo fast with its mood to a whoile body tint of red an still has blue

eyes like the color of the sky its pretty cool.

yea in some of the pics the head blends in but the head has a small hunp then drops down to a round mouth as the blood parrots have the drop behind the eyes there other pics to see its mouth better


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

from these pictures it appears to be an oddly shaped Kamfa.

the parrot like mouth is the giveaway.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

well if someday they or Cichlid dna testing ill takÃ© this fish in :fish:


----------

